# DA - Better to be a top player on lesser team or bottom of top team?



## A Board (Oct 23, 2017)

Player has been shown interest by DA teams. First time in DA. Is it better to be one of the  better players on a less successful DA team or a bottom player on one of the top DA teams? Looking for development. Physically - tall, strong and fast. Needs to develop positioning and ball skills.


----------



## NumberTen (Oct 23, 2017)

The question is how is the player even looked at for DA?  Aren't positioning and ball skills two of the foundational skills of the game?  If a club is building their team with players that have yet to develop these skills, maybe you should look elsewhere.  DA is a huge commitment and and playing time is how these skills are developed, at least partially along with good coaching.  Stay on the lower team and get the playing time.


----------



## A Board (Oct 23, 2017)

DA Coaches are interested. Player is good enough for DA. If not DA , it is just another high level SCDSL or CSL team. - already there. 
Positioning and ball skills are relative - They can always be better and improved. 
Comment by coaches.... I can help with ball skills and positioning ....harder to make a player faster or taller or more competing -those are main strengths already has.


----------



## Eagle33 (Oct 23, 2017)

what age?


----------



## A Board (Oct 23, 2017)

Eagle33 said:


> what age?


2003


----------



## forsomuch (Oct 23, 2017)

What are his goals? Play pro or college? How will the coach/club get him there and who have they helped do this? How many players from last year's roster attained the same goal your son has for himself? Talk to former players from the club playing at the level your son aspires to.


----------



## Eagle33 (Oct 23, 2017)

More than 1 academy team is offered a spot?


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Oct 23, 2017)

Go for bottom on the top team at that age.   Ultimately as long as he knows where he stands and set goals to move up the ranks by the end of the season, this will make your child feel comfortable with his/her current ranking.  Worst case scenario, your child go's back to the lower tier and really crushes it at the lower level.


----------



## A Board (Oct 23, 2017)

Eagle33 said:


> More than 1 academy team is offered a spot?


No- not been offered a spot but offered a tryout by several coaches and has been encouraged by more than one coach (not current)   that should be playing DA.
May not be offered any spot and then the decision would be made.  
But, if given the choice -  better team or team with worse win record?


----------



## full90 (Oct 23, 2017)

which teams are you looking at? I know the age group well enough to offer my .02. You can pm me if you want. 
I think it matters who the coach/program is. If it will truly be someone who can develop him, great. If it's just glorified SCDSL training, then it's a big cost (time, etc..)


----------



## El Clasico (Oct 23, 2017)

A Board said:


> No- not been offered a spot but offered a tryout by several coaches and has been encouraged by more than one coach (not current)   that should be playing DA.
> May not be offered any spot and then the decision would be made.
> But, if given the choice -  better team or team with worse win record?


Oh boy....


----------



## forsomuch (Oct 23, 2017)

A Board said:


> No- not been offered a spot but offered a tryout by several coaches and has been encouraged by more than one coach (not current)   that should be playing DA.
> May not be offered any spot and then the decision would be made.
> But, if given the choice -  better team or team with worse win record?


If that is the criteria you are going to base your decision on then you might as well choose the club by what sticker looks best on your car.


----------



## Eagle33 (Oct 23, 2017)

A Board said:


> No- not been offered a spot but offered a tryout by several coaches and has been encouraged by more than one coach (not current)   that should be playing DA.
> May not be offered any spot and then the decision would be made.
> But, if given the choice -  better team or team with worse win record?


 Take your boy to tryout first and see if he makes it. Then you can ask questions.


----------



## jpeter (Oct 23, 2017)

A Board said:


> 2003


At this point not a lot of reasons to switch leagues, not a lot of end game due to next seasons 18-19' da age groups. No playoffs for the u15/ 2003's  this season 16-17'  as they don't start until U16 either.

2003's will be with the 2002's in the combined U16/17 group in DA for 18-19'.  Most teams will be heavily 2002 so playing time and roster spots will be minimal for 03's.  Off year in da for most of the 2003's.

Look for something else with potential for more playing time and team building.


----------



## JJP (Oct 23, 2017)

jpeter said:


> At this point not a lot of reasons to switch leagues, not a lot of end game due to next seasons 18-19' da age groups. No playoffs for the u15/ 2003's  this season 16-17'  as they don't start until U16 either.
> 
> 2003's will be with the 2002's in the combined U16/17 group in DA for 18-19'.  Most teams will be heavily 2002 so playing time and roster spots will be minimal for 03's.  Off year in da for most of the 2003's.
> 
> Look for something else with potential for more playing time and team building.


I believe 02 and 03 will be separate teams next year.  OP, go with the best coach, then playing time.


----------



## espola (Oct 23, 2017)

My advice for years is that an ideal position is as the weakest starter.  You get playing time, and the coaching should be at the appropriate level.  Bottom of the group is bad (low playing time) as is the top (the coach must spend practice time working at the level of weaker players).


----------



## A Board (Oct 23, 2017)

espola said:


> My advice for years is that an ideal position is as the weakest starter.  You get playing time, and the coaching should be at the appropriate level.  Bottom of the group is bad (low playing time) as is the top (the coach must spend practice time working at the level of weaker players).


That is one of the most insightful pieces of advice I've read. Appreciate the input from all.


----------



## jpeter (Oct 23, 2017)

JJP said:


> I believe 02 and 03 will be separate teams next year.  OP, go with the best coach, then playing time.


Nope 02 & 03 are combined in the U16/17 for next season as defined in the apps:
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSeRse2dJI8xuYzuAglx1q9Q_IS3vTfw8ptXwaLVD3p66BlJqA/viewform

Dead end basically at this point if your a 2003 looking to join mid season


----------



## A Board (Oct 23, 2017)

jpeter said:


> Nope 02 & 03 are combined in the U16/17 for next season as defined in the apps:
> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSeRse2dJI8xuYzuAglx1q9Q_IS3vTfw8ptXwaLVD3p66BlJqA/viewform
> 
> Dead end basically at this point if your a 2003 looking to join mid season


Good to know. Appreciate the input.


----------

